# Help G-Code Confirmation



## LynneC1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ritalinic Acid, Gabapentin and Phenyclidine... These drugs are not listed with a specific G-Code so are they considered G6058 "Drug confirmation, each procedure".


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 16, 2015)

The G code for drug confirmation is similar to retired code 80102. I don't believe you would report it for the drugs in your post. I responding assuming this is not for part of the drugs this is not therapeutic drug assay "performed to monitor clinical response to a known, prescribed medication." Using whole blood for example.

I believe you would use for the AMA definitive drug confirmation for urine drug testing.:
83992 Phencyclidine
80355 Gabapentin-non blood
80360 Methylphenidate---ritalinic acid


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 16, 2015)

You did not mention the type of testing that is being performed, so if you are not performing definitive drug testing in the setting you are reporting for then these codes would not be reported. And they could potentially fall under the other code selections.


----------



## LynneC1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for your response. The listed test are by urine specimen to obtain a quantitative measure and I was under the assumption that Medicare is not accepting the 8XXXX listed.  I do appreciate your assistance.


----------



## suemt (Feb 17, 2015)

Lynne, you are correct that Medicare is not accepting the 8xxxx series codes, however, as Debra mentions, we need a little more information before we can help you determine which code to use.  

What type of provider?  Place of service?  Presumptive or Definitive (the new terms - qualitative and quantitative are no longer the broad categories).  There were a lot of changes and they can be very confusing!


----------



## LynneC1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am coding for a clinical laboratory geared towards pain management doctors.  We are in the process of obtaining our CLIA#. The specimen is urine and it is definitive testing by a LCMS instrument.


----------



## suemt (Feb 19, 2015)

I would agree with your original post.  For billing Medicare, there are not separate G-codes for these substances, so you could use G6058.  

There is a lot of confusion about all of this, and I suspect there will be additional clarifications.  In the meantime, this might be helpful if you haven't seen it already.  

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...ds/CY2015-CLFS-Codes-Final-Determinations.pdf


----------

